# hw.snd.default_unit=-1



## jotawski (Jan 12, 2010)

hi sirs,

apologized me for disturbing this forum but i really have problem with my sound in R51 thinkpad which is using freebsd 8.0 now

what is the meaning of syscotrol variable of hw.snd.default_unit = -1 

my small box used to play nice music but now it only produce a beep at me

many thanks for yout times

with best regards,
jotawski


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2010)

Can you post the output of [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd] please?


----------



## jotawski (Jan 12, 2010)

yes here is the result


```
[maifa] ~> cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
[maifa] ~>
```

once again many thanks for your time

best regards,
jotawski


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2010)

There is no driver installed for your audio.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 12, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There is no driver installed for your audio.



i have both snd_hda and snd_ich in my kernel


```
[~] % uname -a
FreeBSD maifa.homeunix.org 8.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p1 #6: Thu Jan  7 21:47:52 ICT 2010     zulu@maifa.homeunix.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HARIPOONCHAI  i386

[~] % grep snd_ /sys/i386/conf/HARIPOONCHAI
device	snd_hda
device	snd_ich
```

so what is wrong then.  this box used to produce good music as i said earlier.

anyway, thanks indeed for your time.

best regards,
jotawski


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2010)

Have a look at your *dmesg* output. You can load anything you want but if it's not detected properly it still won't work.

Try kldload'ing snd_driver and see what's being detected with [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd].


----------



## mav@ (Jan 12, 2010)

Look also info `pciconf -lvc` for any sound device.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 12, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Have a look at your *dmesg* output. You can load anything you want but if it's not detected properly it still won't work.
> 
> Try kldload'ing snd_driver and see what's being detected with [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd].



very strange, i got this one which totally not understand


```
[maifa] /home/pirat# cat ~/mysound.scr 
 
[maifa] /usr/ports/audio/oss# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
[maifa] /usr/ports/audio/oss# kldload snd_driver
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (devname: (null))
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (devname: (null))
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (devname: (null))
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (devname: (null))
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (devname: (null))
[maifa] /usr/ports/audio/oss# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
[maifa] /usr/ports/audio/oss# vidcontrol -P < /dev/ttyv0 > mysound.scr
```

also there is no multimedia devices with pciconf -lvc 

many thanks indeed anyway.

best regards,
jotawski


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it perhaps disabled in the machine's BIOS?


----------



## jotawski (Jan 12, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is it perhaps disabled in the machine's BIOS?



more strange is that now i can not find bios entry for sound in my machine.  it looks like to disappear.

also after installing audio/oss i find that there are two(2) entry for /dev/sndstat, they are identical,  but the result is the same

one other thing is that mixer give some information

```
[~] % mixer
mixer: SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK: Device not configured
[~] %
```
instead of no such a file as usual.

anyway, many thanks indeed for your time.

best regards,
jotawski


----------



## SCSI (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, everyone

I was having problem with sound but here what I`we do to make it work:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD osiris.net 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Fri Apr 23 15:12:47 CEST 2010     [email]root@osiris.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

# dmesg
hdac0: <Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xff9d8000-0xff9dbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: [ITHREAD]

# cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
nothing here...

/boot/loader.conf:
atapicam_load="YES"
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

So I was trying almost every combination with kldload, changing configurations, I was searching almost whole day and have no luck...
always some errors, codecs not detected, sound card not detected etc...etc..

Then I go to my bios and change this:
Device Configuration: Setup by OS ---> to All Devices

Then I boot into my freeBSD and sound works 
Hope this will help to someone.

btw: My notebook is Toshiba Portege r600
Sorry if my english is not that good


----------



## jotawski (Apr 25, 2010)

many thanks indeed for your helps and hints and for your time.

i afraid i have to check for my hardware after finished my assignment.  i am going to check bios as suggested.

arigatou, thank you very much once again.


----------

